# Super Drugs



## Gunpowder (Jun 26, 2019)

My German Boy says "no way"!

Nazi soldiers used performance-enhancing 'super-drug' in World War II, shocking documentary reveals


----------



## 0699 (Jun 27, 2019)

I think Fox News are the only ones surprised that the Natzis used meth.  It's been common knowledge among the history and medical communities for decades.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 27, 2019)

0699 said:


> I think Fox News are the only ones surprised that the Natzis used meth.  It's been common knowledge among the history and medical communities for decades.


Slow news day...

Drugs sell...

If the Nazis do it, then it's horrible, but we did it and that's not so bad.

LL


----------



## AWP (Jun 27, 2019)

"Nazis on meth" explains some levels in Castle Wolfenstein, but otherwise the story is clickbaiting old news.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 27, 2019)

didn't the USAF issue a type of "speed" for pilots? Gotta dig for some links.....

Good pic of the GS =)


----------



## Muppet (Jun 27, 2019)

Yeah, old news. The nazi's did a bunch of experimentation with meth and other stimulants on their own men. Jack off extraordinaire of the Reich used meth and cocaine, also reportedly used opium, not sure how true that was. I won't even get into the experiments on victims of the camps by assholes like Mengele and others. Hell, eugenics were a big thing pre final solution.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> didn't the USAF issue a type of "speed" for pilots? Gotta dig for some links.....
> 
> Good pic of the GS =)



We were issuing it as late as the 80's I believe and probably more recent than that. There was a B-52 crash while on a Chrome Dome mission resulting in a Broken Arrow where meth/ benzedrine usage was a possible contributing factor. 

Wartime amphetamine usage by industrialized nations is so common it isn't even a story.

ETA: F-111 crews were issued them during the Libya strikes in '86.

Full text of "Popular Mechanics"


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 28, 2019)

What do you think I issue to @Ooh-Rah? It keeps him up 24/7 to moderate the masses.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 28, 2019)

ShadowSpear said:


> What do you think I issue to @Ooh-Rah? It keeps him up 24/7 to moderate the masses.




And here I only thought you gave them to @AWP 

LL


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jun 28, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> And here I only thought you gave them to @AWP
> 
> LL



Oh, he has access to the factory 🤫


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 28, 2019)

ShadowSpear said:


> Oh, he has access to the factory 🤫


So that's the secret!  

LL


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2019)

ShadowSpear said:


> Oh, he has access to the factory 🤫



I'm the Shadowspear Trap Lord.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 28, 2019)

Amphetamines to get you up, ambien for long plane rides.  The military has been doping us for decades.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 28, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Amphetamines to get you up, ambien for long plane rides.  The military has been doping us for decades.


And the less contentious drugs.. Cigarettes in C-rats,  instant coffee too. Just wish I'd gotten more than one of the French field rats, the wine in theirs wasn't bad. Wasn't good, but it was drinkable.

LL


----------

